# Fast Food Chain offers "special" burgers



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/fast-food-chain-serves-black-burgers-star-wars-170400919.html

I think Lord Vader might want to book a trip to France.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Ah, the marketing never stops. My great-grandchildren will probably get Star Wars happy meals.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

The Jedi burger looks gross. It look like it could eat me.


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

dogs31 said:


> http://shine.yahoo.com/shine-food/fast-food-chain-serves-black-burgers-star-wars-170400919.html
> 
> I think Lord Vader might want to book a trip to France.


That's probably what Yoda had for dinner causing his gastrointestinal problem on the "Return of the Farting Jedi (who farts)" thread. :sure:


----------

